# You know what? Screw this.



## MmmmmPretzels (Jul 16, 2010)

Who gives a **** if people don't think we're normal. I know for a fact that I'm not. I'm a ****ing lunatic. I've been told it many times, but you know what? Good. Some people accept it and think it's unique, others dont. And those that dont? Well they can just go to hell. They aren't worth my ****ing time. Society in general is SO closed minded to things. Screw acting "normal". I'm sick of all this ridiculous pursuit to fit in. And you know what? I'm happy with this "mental disorder." It's helping me see how boring, uncreative, and narrow minded most people really are. And I'm VERY happy I'm not like that. It's all about being CONFIDENT about being different. Embracing the way you are, not trying to change it, that's what I'm coming to realize.

Anywho, rant over. Have a wonderful day


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree. "Normal" depends on who you ask. I quite like being different than everyone else.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good post man, i agree.

Just a shame its only a small number of us in society who think like this.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:high5 You go!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes.

For me, it's easy to see things so. I am an artist. We are allowed to be utterly bat**** insane.


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree, or rather, most of my brain agrees. There is one little stubborn timid part of my mind that absolutely refuses to see things like that, but I'm looking to evict it. 

@VagueResemblance: I'm a writer. We're the only people on earth who consider "hearing voices" to be a required skill. Bonus points if you obsess over them and tell other people they "make" you do things!


----------



## snappyfringes (Jun 15, 2010)

<3 I enjoyed reading your insightful post. very true


----------



## Helpmeunderstand (Jul 6, 2010)

MmmmmPretzels said:


> Who gives a **** if people don't think we're normal. I know for a fact that I'm not. I'm a ****ing lunatic. I've been told it many times, but you know what? Good. Some people accept it and think it's unique, others dont. And those that dont? Well they can just go to hell. They aren't worth my ****ing time. Society in general is SO closed minded to things. Screw acting "normal". I'm sick of all this ridiculous pursuit to fit in. And you know what? I'm happy with this "mental disorder." It's helping me see how boring, uncreative, and narrow minded most people really are. And I'm VERY happy I'm not like that. It's all about being CONFIDENT about being different. Embracing the way you are, not trying to change it, that's what I'm coming to realize.
> 
> Anywho, rant over. Have a wonderful day


I'm also very happy I'm "not like that". The normals, it's like they are not fully awake somehow. If you havn't already, check out this discussion:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/we-are-actually-better-science-proofs-it-95198/



nemesis1 said:


> Good post man, i agree.
> 
> Just a shame its only a small number of us in society who think like this.


That's the problem, they outnumber us! Society is increasingly setup for them, in a way that pushes us into a corner.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am not really normal myself, people will have to try to be weirder than me. You don't want to be normal it is far too boring.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Right on man, right on


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah, the art of not giving a ****. I like it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it lowers people's expectations, it makes exceeding them that much sweeter :troll :lol


----------



## Nordic Alien (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the attitude that i am trying to embrace. :yes


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

MmmmmPretzels said:


> Who gives a **** if people don't think we're normal. I know for a fact that I'm not. I'm a ****ing lunatic. I've been told it many times, but you know what? Good. Some people accept it and think it's unique, others dont. And those that dont? Well they can just go to hell. They aren't worth my ****ing time. Society in general is SO closed minded to things. Screw acting "normal". I'm sick of all this ridiculous pursuit to fit in. And you know what? I'm happy with this "mental disorder." It's helping me see how boring, uncreative, and narrow minded most people really are. And I'm VERY happy I'm not like that. It's all about being CONFIDENT about being different. Embracing the way you are, not trying to change it, that's what I'm coming to realize.
> 
> Anywho, rant over. Have a wonderful day


here here, fook em!:boogie


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

True


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

GREATTTTTTTTTT attitude to have dude!
YAY!
:high5:


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Amen, brotha.


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

I completely agree! I used to try to fit into what was normal, but it was too much effort so I gave up. It's a lot more fun this way, normal is way overrated.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is a work of ****ing art! The words could have come from my own mouth, one of my realisations of late *tipps hat*. We are mad, we look mad but get look at yourselves what have you EVER accomplished being normal anyway?! Way to attack negativity! BRAVO bravo! είσαι όμορφος! You beauty!


----------



## jollygreentitus (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome post... Made my day and hopefully my weekend reading it.


----------



## Crazy (May 21, 2010)

Normal is BORING. I`d rather be me.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yayyyy! Yes, why be like everyone else, that's boring! It's variety in different kinds of people that's interesting. I've always felt different, or the oddball and have finally accepted it and even like it, it's what makes me unique. I'm not seperate from other people, just different, even quirky.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Well written!!Well said!!!


----------



## I hate people (Aug 12, 2010)

Totally agree


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

I disagree.Calling the entire population closed minded because they aren't just like you?That's incredibly ignorant.

Being yourself is the way to go but you shouldn't say everyone else is narrow minded because they aren't a "lunatic" like you.

Bye.


----------



## Erasure (Dec 27, 2009)

This is exactly what I needed to hear.. er... read! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

If your weird and you have friends then great, be crazy all you want. If you're weird and you have no friends, change something because that is no way to live.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

As the phrase goes, "Normal is only a setting on a washing machine".


I am a self-described eccentric who deviates quite a bit from this societal norm. I don't plan on changing that anytime soon. Society can take it or leave it.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic post pretzels i like coming on here talking with fellow sa sufferers we live in our own little worlds where no one understands but here we stand tall together as one.We are the people united we stand sas support forever it makes me even be proud to have sa:clap:sas


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome post, couldn't agree more, you know the actor Christian Bale's father was a bit of a rebel (and I totally look up to rebels) and he told his son one of the greatest quotes I've ever heard: "The greatest sin in life is to be boring".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What is 'weird' and what is 'normal'?

Is Johnny Depp weird? Is David Bowie weird? Both are unique, yet channeled that weirdness into some really fantastic art.


----------



## MmmmmPretzels (Jul 16, 2010)

Dictionary said:


> I disagree.Calling the entire population closed minded because they aren't just like you?That's incredibly ignorant.


You could not be more wrong. First off, it isn't ignorant for me to personally classify the rest of society as being closed minded, because in my mind it's true. Society as a whole is ****ing stupid. Therefore I am being egotistical, not ignorant.

As far as the FACT goes, that the vast majority of the world's population is closed minded. It's simple. THEY ARE. Get your head out from under a rock. Have you ever talked to a "normal" person before? If you don't think and act in the way society labels as "normal" you are considered weird, a loser, a creep, ect. Simple as that. The average "normal" person doesn't think to try and understand why you act that way, they just classify you as "weird". And if that's not closed minded, I don't know what is.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone tries to appear normal and avoid standing out from fear of judgement, criticism or being ostracized, people with SA just lack that capacity/skill and are more genuine which in a way is liberating. It's interesting how artists or films that are considered to be quirky or eccentric aimed only for the 'outcasts' are accepted by the vast majority of people as deep down everyone feels unique or misunderstood.

I admire people who accept their quirkiness/uniqueness, well done! . The only freedom we have in life is our attitude towards it. It was man that built the gates and walls around the Auschwitz concentration camp, and it was man also who marched into it with a song in their lips (as some survivors reported).


----------

